# Dwarf catfish and betta's?



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

Hi All, does anybody know if a male betta is likely to live happily with a pair of dwarf catfish? He is currently in with 4 golden cloud minnows and after the initial first meeting now ignores them. The tank is only a 28 litre, which I think may be too small for more fish? Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,
Emma.


----------



## mrmikey (Aug 12, 2009)

Dwarf Catfish ? Cory Cats ? If so then I've read that its fine because Bettas prefer the top and mid levels while the cats will stay at the bottom (Most of the time)

Though some people have also had problems putting anything into a tank with a betta. If I was going to try this I would use peppered cory becuase there are not colourful like the betta. Corys also prefer lagre groups because the school together so a pair may not be suitable.

I am no expert but have been researching this combo recently.


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help. Am just starting the research, the aquatics shop said it would be fine, but wanted to get some opinions from people who know! They said about a pair, so will look into your group idea as wouldn't want them to be miserable! Does anyone know how many fish should happily live in the 28 l tank?


----------



## mrmikey (Aug 12, 2009)

Me again, Sorry.

This is might be useful.. AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor - Guide for stocking with infomation about the estiamated stocking percent.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
28ltrs/6 gallons is a bit small for any cories tbh. They are shoaling fish by nature and fairly active.

Some keepers have had success with Cherry shrimp and male bettas, which would be a better option. However, bear in mind the betta may not tollerate them.

IMO, aquarium calculators for stocking levels are flawed, as they do not take into account the fishes individual habits, but merely rely on size alone.


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Dwarf catfish? There are many species of catfish so it is essential to know which ones. If they are dwarf or pygmy corydoras (see picture) then I think a shoal of 6 would work as long as your tank is longer than it is tall. Some small tanks are round or cylindrical and don't have a large 'footprint', which is essential for bottom feeding fish. 

Another alternative would be otocinclus, which are effectively mini-plecs. 

However, as Andy aid 6 gallons is rather small so I wouldn't recommend getting anymore fish. 

I'm more concerned about the minnows as they are cool water fish (18-22C) and bettas are decidedly warm water fish (26-28C). They also should be in a larger school and kept in a bigger tank as they are very active and get to a good 1.5 inches as adults.


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The shop I bought them all off said the minnows would live happily with the betta as they have the same requirements :? I'm not really sure what to do now! The tank is a cube, so will forget getting any catfish, or any other types of fish now! Do the minnows need to be removed urgently or should I just see how they go? They seem to be swimming around quite happily (although I have only had them for 2 weeks). Thanks,


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

mrmikey said:


> Me again, Sorry.
> 
> This is might be useful.. AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor - Guide for stocking with infomation about the estiamated stocking percent.


Thanks, this is really helpful as it actually recommends certain species for your particular tank. Wish I had found it before I started buying! :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i would say to rehome your white clouds or buy a new tank for them. your little tank is ideal for a betta on its own but is really a bit small for other fish in with it :2thumb:


----------

